# تعرف دير السيدة العذراء بالسريان



## النهيسى (20 نوفمبر 2009)

يقع على بعد 14 كيلوتقريبا من الرست هاوس المرجود فى منتصف طريق مصر - اسكندرية الصحراوى . بوادى النطرون بالصحراء الغربيه فى برية شيهيت ( ميزان القلوب ) .

- وهو من القرن الخامس الميلادى تقريبا كما تشير المصادر المختلفة إلى ذلك .




وهناك أدله كثيرة تؤكد لنا ذلك نذكر أهمها :





+ الحصن القديم


- الذى على يمين مدخل الدير وان يكن قد تم ترميمه لكن من المعروف ان الذى بنى هذه الحصون بالأديرة هر الملك زينون
( 474 - 1 9 4 م ) تكريما لإبنته الراهبة ايلارية التى ترهبت فى برية شيهيت وذاع صيتها فى العالم كله .


+ هناك مخطوط بمكتبة لندن لميامر ماريعقوب السررجى يرجع تاريخ نساخته إلى عام 603 م فى دير والدة الإله العذراء السريان .


- يذكر بتلر إن حواجز كنيسة العذراء السريان يرجع تاريخها إلى ماقبل عام 700 م وتشبه فى ذلك كنيسة الأنبا بيشوى وكنيسة العذراء البرموس وهذه الكنائس أقدم اثار البرية إلى وقتنا الحالى ! .


+ يذكر بورمستر فى كتابه المرشد إلى أديرة رادى النطررن :


انه كان واحدا من الأديرة المعروفة بالثيئوطوكس ( أديرة والدة الإلة ) وكان ضمن نظام الأديرة المزدوجة الذى ظهر فى القرن الخامس بعد دحض بدعة نسطور التى بسببها عقد مجمع أفسس 341 م وبعده بنيت أديرة تسمى الثيئوطوكس ( والدة الإله ) فدعى دير والدة الإله العذراء سيدة الأنبا بيشوى ، ومازال حتى الان يعرف بدير السيدة ،لعذراء - السريان بجوار دير القديس الأنبا بيشوى بالبرية .


+ ويذكر ايفلين هوايت ان دير السريان أصبح مستقلا فى إدا رته منذ القرن الثامن الميلادى .


+ مساحة الدير حوالى فدان و 13 قيراطا وطوله 146 متر وعرضه 45 متر وبابه متجه إلى الناحية البحرية كما هو الحالى فى بقية أديرة البرية وان كان دير السريان أصغر الأديرة مساحة إلا أنه قد اختص بنقوش ررسوم ذات أثر عظيم الشأن من الناحية الأثرية والفنية ، وهذه النقوش بكنيسة الدير الرئيسية .




يلقب بالسريان :


منذ القرن الرابع وبرية شيهيت ذات شهرة فى العالم اجمع حتى انه كان يأتى إليها أناس من مختلف بلاد العالم للزيارة والتبرك من النساك الذين بلغوا درجات روحية عالية ، أو للتعبد .. مثلما أتى القديس ارسانيوس معلم أولاد الملوك والقديسان مكسيموس ودوماديوس أولاد ملك الروم وعاشوا بالبرية ، ومازال مكانهم بدير العذراء البرموس بالبرية .


أيضا مازالت آثار الأديرة القديمة على بعد 3 كيلو متر تقريبا جنوب شرقى الدير والتى منها دير انبا يحنس كاما ، ودير ابانوب ، ودير الأحباش ودير الأرمن ، ودير انبا يحنس القصير . .


ونظرا لأنه كان يتعبد بشيهيت أجناس مختلفة من روما والحبشة ، وسوريا ، وفلسطين وغيرها . . لذلك استضاف الرهبان الأقباط بديرهم للسيدة العذراء رهبان سريان لفترة من الزمن ، ومنذ مئات السنين أصبح عامرا مرة أخرى برهبانه الأقباط طيلة الأزمان السابقة ومازال للآن ،

فلأنه كان به رهبان سريان فترة من الزمن لذلك اشتهر باسم دير السريان

ومازال يشتهر باسم دير العذراء السريان حتى وقتنا هذا .

ايضا لتمييزه عن دير السيدة العذراء البرموس بالبرية أيضا .

​​
يتــــبع​


----------



## النهيسى (20 نوفمبر 2009)

دير السريان والأنبا يحنس كاما



ان دير العذراء السريان ليس هو دير أنبا يحنس كاما (1)


فدير السريان

منذ القرن الخامس أما دير يحنس كاما فهو من القرن التاسع ،

ومازالت اثار دير انبا يحنس كاما ضمن منطقة الأديرة ؟لقديمة على بعد 3 كيلو تقريبا جنوب شرقى الدير من أديرة أخرى قد تخربت ، وقد أقام عليها الأمير عمر طوسون مشكورا أعمدة وكتب اسم كلى دير عليها (2). وكما زار ديره العلامه ماوهوبMawhub عام 1088 م .


ولما خرب دير الأنبا يحنس كاما وتداعت أسواره بسبب النمل الأبيض بين عامى 3 1 4 1 -1430م لجأ رهبانه إلى دير العذراء السريان ، وقد حملوا معهم جسد أبيهم الأنبا يحنس كاما ، وكل مقتنياتهم ، وحجر رخامى مازال مثبتا بكنيسة السريان نقش عليه باللغة القبطية تاريخ نياحة القديس يوحنا كاما وابنه القديس اسطفانوس .




الحصن ا لقديم


يوجد على يمين الباب الأثرى للدير من الجهه الغربية حصن عالى كان يلجأ إليه الرهبان لا تقاء غارات البربر وغيرهم .

يبلغ ارتفاعه ثمانية عشر مترا وطوله أربعة عشر مترا ، وعرضه ثلاثة عشر مترا ، يتكون من 4 طوابق يفتح بابه فى الطابق الثانى ويتم الوصول إليه بقنطرة من الخشب السميك والتى ترتكز على باب الحصن وبناء مقابله .


ترفع هذه القنطرة عند اللزوم بسلاسل مثبته من خلفها وله باب سميك فلايستطيع أحد ما أن يصل الحصن بعد رفع القنطرة . وكل طابق به حجرات واسعة .


+ في عام 782 ا م قام المعلم إبراهيم الجوهري بتجديد هذا الحصن و كذلك كنيسة رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل التى بإعلاه ، وصنع لها حجابا مطعما بالعاج عليه كتابة تفيد بأن المهتم بها هو المعلم ابراهيم الجوهرى1498ش- 782 1 م .


+ وتقام صلوات بهذه الكنيسة خاصة فى عيدى رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل 12 هاتور ، 12 بؤونه إذ يسهر رهبان الدير فى تسابيح وألحان حتى الصباح يعقب ذلك القداس الإلهى .

إذ يعتبر رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل شفيعا وحارسا للرهبان ولذلك فى كل دير يوجد باعلاه كنيسة لرئيس الملائكة ميخائيل لأنه هو الملا ك الحارس .

- وحيث ان المعلم ابراهيم الجوهرى كان يتصف بكرمه وعطاياه السخية للأديرة والكنائس والفقراء ، فقد احضر ذات مرة للدير خمسين أردبا من الترمس وضعت فى أسفل الحصن ، ومازال بعضا من قشور هذا الترمس باقية للآن بالحصن وذلك لأنه كان يعتبر طعام الرهبان عندما يلازمون الحصن ! .

- ذلك الحصن الشامخ يظهر على بعد وكأنه قلع سفينة ، فقيل أن الدير بنى ليكون مثالا لسفينة نوح ، فالدير مستطيل والحصن يتصدره كأنه قلع لتلك السفينة ، ومحدب المؤخرة على مثال الدفة والرمال تتاخم أسواره مثل أمواج البحر ، وهكذا فإنه مثل سفينة تحمل مسافريها الرهبان إلى أن يصلوا إلى البر عند نهاية غربتهم فى هذا العالم .. 
أسوار الدير :


أسوار الدير تعتبر أعلى أسوار الأديرة القائمة با لبرية ، ويبلغ متوسط ارتفاعها اثنتى عشرة متراَ .

بها طاقات فى إعلاها ، وتوجد أجزاء بارزه إلى الخارج وذلك لكى لاتتجمع الرمال حول السور وهى نظرية هندسية رائعة .


+ فى عام1902 م

وقع جزء كبير من السور البحرى قبالة قصر الضيافة الذى كان سابقا شرق كنيسة السريان فبناه القمص مكسيموس رئيس الدير فى ذلك الوقت ، وقيل أنه استخدم أكثر من مائة عامل كان يقوم بخدمتهم القمص عبد القدوس الذى تنيح شيخا وقوراً يناهز التسعين من عمره ، وقد كان يعيش حياة البساطة والتقوى وكان يؤازر هذا العمل قداسة البابا كيرلس الخامس الذى كان محبا للأديرة ، ولدير السريان خاصة .




قلالى الأباء الرهبان :

من أقدم قلالى الدير حاليا قلالى القبو الموجودة شرقى شجرة مارافرام السريانى وكنيسة المغارة الملاصقة للسور البحرى .. يعلوها قلاية تسمى ( الكرنك ) ،

وكما يروى الأباء الشيوخ أنها كانت تستخدم لاقامة الأباء البطاركة عند زيارتم للدير ، وقد امضى بها أوقاتاً قداسة البابا كيرلس الخامس فكما هو معررف عن قداسته إنه عندما اراد الرهبنة أتى أولأ إلى دير العذراء السريان ، ولكن أهله أخذوه عنوة ، بعدها ترهب بدير البرموس .


- يليها القلالى التى غرب كنيسة المغارة بجوار السور البحرى أيضا .


+ ثم مبنى القلالى الذى يتكون من أربعة طوابق ( حاليا خمسة )

وقد شيد فى السنوات الأولى لرياسة نيافة الأنبا ثاؤفيلس ( فى الخمسينات من هذا القرن ) .


+ وفى عام 1988 شيد مبنى آخر بجوار مدخل حديقة الدير الخارجية من ثلاث طوابق يعلوها صهريج مياه .كما تم إقامة مبنى آخر يجواره ومشابه له تماما به 36 قلاية للرهبان ،

هذا بخلاف القلالى المنفردة بحديقة الدير وخارج الدير ، التى يعيش فيها بعض الرهبان فى وحدة . 
​
يتبـــع


----------



## النهيسى (20 نوفمبر 2009)

كنائس الدير




(1) كنيسة العذراء السريان :


انها اجمل كنائس البرية إذ تمتاز بالنقوش الجميلة التى تغطى جدرانها وأبوابها وقبابها خصوصا داخل هيكلها المتسع

وتعتبر أقدم مكان فى الدير بعد مغارة الأنبا بيشوى ( غرب الكنيسة ) وشجرة مارافرام السريانى التى شرق كنيسة المغارة بالدير .


+ انها من الطراز البازيليكى المنتشر فى معظم كنائس مصر الأثرية وتشبه إلى حد ما كنيسة دير الأنبا بيشوى وان كانت اصغر منها مساحة ،الا أنها تفوقها فى نقوشها واتقانها ! .


- يبلغ طولها حوالى ثلاثين مترا ، وعرضها اثنى عشر متر ويغطى ا لخورس الأول قبة عالية .
على جانبها من قبلى نصف قبة نقش عليها البشارة ، والميلاد وعلى جانبها من بحرى نصف قبة نقش عليها نياحة السيدة العذراء والسيد ألمسيح يحمل روحها وحولها الاثنى عشر تلميذا ، مع كتابة باللغة لسريانية والقبطية فى كليهما .


+ المذبح متسع وحوله أربعة أعمدة خشبية يعلوها قبة خشبية العمودان الشرقيان يحملان أيقونة السيد المسيح فى القبر ، وقداهتم بها لراهب مكسيموس 1546 ش – 1830م كما هو مكتوب على أحد عمدتها ، والهيكل مزين بنقوش جميلة بارزة بعضها مثل النقوش الموجودة على حجاب كنيسة العذراء الأثرية بدير البرموس وكنيسة أنبا مقار بدير أنبا مقار .

كلها تشير إلى سر التناول وبعض النقوش مثلى أبواق آلات الموسيقى التى كان يتغنى بها داود النبى فى تسبيح الله .

- يوجد بالكنيسة ثلاثة هياكل ، الرئيسى منها باسم السيدهً العذراء مريم ، والقبلى باسم الشهيد يوحنا المعمدان البحرى باسم الشهيد ماربقطر ابن رومانوس .


+ تتميز الكنيسة بحجاب جميل الصنع يسمى باب الرموز ينفرده به دير السريان يتكون من ستة ضلف ، الواحدة طولها حوالى275 سم وعرضها45 سم وقسم كل منها إلى سبع أقسام. زينت أعلاها بصور للقديسين كتبت أسماؤهم باللغة اليونانية وطعمت بالعاج فى الخشب ، وبقية الاقسام بها رسومات هندسية جميلة من العاج يزينها الصليب ، وكل قسم منها يشيرإلى مرحلة من تاريخ كنيستنا المجيد ، وهى :





1 ) عصر الرسل ويظهرفيه بالترتيب من اليمين إلى الشمال القديس ديسقوروس والقديس مارمرقس
( بطاركة الاسكنسرية ) وعمانوئيل إلهنا والقديسة مريم ، والقديس أغناطيوس والقديس ساويرس
( بطاركة سريان ) .

(2) عصر الاستشهاد ويظهر فيه الصليب وسط الدوائر التى تشير إلى انتشار المسيحية .

(3) ستة دوائر بكل منها صليب تشير إلى انه كان 6 كراسى رسولية وهى أورشليم والاسكندرية وررما والقسطنطية وانطاكية وقرطاجنة .

(4) عصر بداية ظهور البدع والطوائف الأخرى .

(5) الصليب المعكوف يرمز إلى الهرطقات .

(6) كثرة الخطوط المتقاطعة بين الصلبان يشير إلى كثرة الطوائف الحالية وضعف الإيمان .

(7) صليب واحد من حوله صلبان يشيرإلى مجىء السيد المسيح الثانى ووحدة الكنيسة.


+ وعلى عتبة الباب العليا مكتوب باللغة السريانية ( ان هذا الباب قد عمل بواسطة موسى رئيس الدير فى زمن البطريرك غبريال الاسكندرى ويوحنا الانطاكى عام914 م ) .

+ يفصل الخورس الأول عن الثانى حائط سميك ، به باب على مثال باب النبوات الذى سبق ذكره يتكون من 4 ضلف باعلاها ايقونة من ألعاج المطعم بالخشب وهى من اليمين إلى الشمال :

القديس مارمرقس ألرسول ومنظر غير واضح ثم القديسة مريم ثم بطرس الرسول تحتها خمسة مستطيلات محلاة بالنقوش العاجية الجميلة على طراز الباب السابق كتب على قائمتيه بالسريانية فى عصر البطريرك فزمان الاسكندرى وباسيليوس الانطاكى .


+ ثم الخورس الثانى الذى به مقصورة الأباء القديسين يعلوها ايقونة أثرية للسيدة العذراء وأخرى لمارافرام السريانى وبيده غصن شجرة مكتوب بجوارها عكازه الذى أورق من خشب التمر الهندى.


أما الخورس الثالث فهو متسع ويقوم على أعمدة ضخمة قبلى لأنها كانت أعمدة رفيعة مصنوعة من المرمر ، يعلوها قبو متسع مستطيلى ومرتفع تتخلله طاقات صغيرة تعطيها تهوية جيدة فى الصيف ولذلك يصلى الرهبان فى هذه الكنيسة طيلة فترة الصيف اعتبارا من جمعة ختام الصوم وحتى بدء صوم الميلاد المجيد .


+ يوجد فى أول الخورس الثالث اللقان وهو موجود فى أرضية الكنيسة ومصنوع من الرخام ، وعنده تجرى صلوات اللقان حاليا .


+ فى آخر الكنيسة يوجد نصف قبو فوق الباب الغربى المؤدى إلى المائدة القديمة يتزين بايقرنة فريسك لصعود السيد المسيح وحوله التلاميذ(+) . وقيل أن سقف الكنيسة كان يتزين بالأيقونات الجميلة .


هذا وقد جاء بخط البابا كيرلس الخامس على مخطوط ميامر بولس البوشى بمكتبة الدير كتابة تقول قد صار ترميم كنيسة السريان هذه عام 1498ش ( 789 1 م ) وتبيضها بمعرفة الأنبا بطرس أسقف جرجا وذلك آخر ترميم لها .


+ يوجد على شمال باب الخورس الاول حجر رخامى ملصق بالحائط عليه كتابة قبطية 23 سطر قبلى وقد ترجمها إلى العربية العلامة اقلاديوس لبيب ونشرها فى مجلة عين شمس ونصها :


" باسم الثالوث القدوس المساوى فى الجوهر الأب والإبن والررح القدس قد صار انتقال أبينا المطوب الأنبا يحنس كاما فى اليوم الرابع والعشرين من شهر كيهك فى الساعة الأولى من الليل فى اليوم الخامس والعشرين فى رئاسة الأنبا قزمان رئيس اساقفة اسكندرية وادارة أبينا الأب ابراهيم على كنيسة ابينا القديس انبا يحنس ، وبعد عشرة شهور من انتقال ابينا القديس كمسرة الله وتوفيقه ، تنيح أبى الأب استفانوس بسلام من الله آمين وذلك فى سنة575من استشهاد القديسين تحت حكم ملكنا وربنا يسوع المسيح آمين له .


+ وقد تكون هذه الرسومات والنقوش قد عملت فى عصر موسى رئيس الدير 07 9-4 94 ويذكر بتلر ان حواجز هذه الكنيسة لابد وانها ترجع إلى ماقبل عام 700 م وتشبه فى ذلك كنيسة الأنبا بيشوى وكنيسة العذراء بالبرموس وربما كانت هذه الكنائس أقدم آثار البرية إلى وقتنا ا لحا لى .


- أنصاف القباب الثلاثة مع الهيكل تشبه علامة الصليب .

-لأ يوجد بالكنيسة أيقونة للصلبوت يقول عنها بورمستر فى كتابه المرشد إلى أديرة وادى النطرون أنها من أقدم أيقونات الصلبوت فى العالم إذ يرجع تاريخها إلى القرن الثالث عشر ، تتميز برسم الشمس والقمر وذلك لما حدث وقت صلب المسيح 

يتبع​


----------



## النهيسى (20 نوفمبر 2009)

2- كنيسة الأربعين :


- وهى على شمال مدخل كنيسة العذراء السريان .

وهى على اسم شهداء سبسطيه بسوريا إذ كانوا جنوداَ شجعاناً فى عهد ليكينوس قيصر 313 م الذين لما رفضوا انكار دينهم أمر بطرحهم فى بحيرة من الجليد بجوار حمام ساخن لاستغلال انكار ايمانهم ، واذ الحارس شاهد اربعين أكليلا استقرت على 39 منهم ، وبقى واحد معلقا ، لأن صاحبه غُلب من البرودة والتجأ إلى الحمام الساخن فمات لوقته ، فاسرع ذلك الحارس واعلن إيمانه ونزل إلى بحيرة الجليد فأستقر عليه الأكليل المعلق واستشهد معهم .

وتعيد لهم كنيستنافى 13 برمهات .

+ هى كنيسة صغيرة بها هيكل واحد وقد كرسها الأنبا بطرس أسقف جرجا أيضا عام 1782 م مع كنيسة السريان بعد بياضها .

- يوجد عن يمين بابها مقَبرة الأنبا سلامه كما كان يلقبه الأحباش واسمه الحقيقى الأنبا اخريستوذولوس ، فهو القمص عبد المسيح الانبيرى الذى كان رئيسا لدير السريان ، وقد سامه البابا متاؤوس الرابع مطرانا على اثيوبيا عام 1665 م ، بعد فترة عاد إلى الدير وعكف على النسك والعبادة إلى أن تنيح ودفن بتلك المقبرة .




(3) كنيسة العذراء المغارة :


- وهى بجوار شجرة مارافرام السريانى ، وملاصقة للسور البحرى ، تنزل إليها بدرجتين ثم تسير فى دوكسار مربع حوالى 6 x 6 م ثم تنزل بثلاثة درجات إلى الكنيسة وهى مربعة حوالى 12*12 مقسمة إلى ثلاث خوارس ، ذات قبو مرتفع مستطيل ..



+ يوجد بها ثلاثة هياكل :


الرئيسى للسيدة العذراء ، والقبلى مارمرقس الرسول ، والبحرى مارجرجس أمير الشهداء .




+ وبالهيكل الرئيسى


يعلو المذبح أربعة أعمدة خشب يعلوها قبة بها من الناحية الشرقية رسم قديم على جلد للسيدة العذراء وأسفلها عن اليمين انبا بولا وعن اليسارأنبا انطونيوس .
- يزدان حجاب الهيكل بصلبان مطعمة بالعاج ذات اتقان بديع يرجع تقريبا إلى عام 1450 للشهداء (1734 م ) .


+ بحرى باب الهيكل الرئيسى توجد مقصورة الأباء القديسين الذين يتم نقلهم منها إلى كنيسة السريان التى يصلى بها صيفا .


أما هذه الكنيسة ( المغارة ) فيصلى بها من الأحد الأولى من صرم الميلاد وحتى الخميس الأخير من الأربعين المقدسة ، وبقية العام فى كنيسة السريان .

ويوجد على هذه المقصورة ايقونة اثرية للسيدة العذراء غاية الابداع فى فنها وألوانها ! .
كما ان هذه المقصورة مكتوب باعلاها ( عملت باهتمام القس ميخائيل رئيس الدير فى عام1436 ش ) .


+ يوجد بالخورس الأول باب يتكون من ثلاثة أقسام من خشب غاية المتانة وسميك ومرتفع فى طوله حتى بداية القبو ، به نقوش دقيقة تضيف عليه جمالا حسنا ! .

- فى الخورس الثالث يوجد لقَان رخامى مثل الذى بكنيسة السريان ويصلى فوقه لقان الغطاس .


+ فى عام 1576ش صار تبيض هذه الكنيسة فى رئاسة القمص عبد القدوس وتم تكريسها بيد الانبا ايساك مطران الفيوم والبهنسا وبحضور القمص ميخائيل المقارى الذى صار الانبا ديمتريوس البطريرك 111 وبحضور القمص يوحنا البرموسى الذى صار الأنبا كيرلس الخامس البطريرك 112 والقمص غبريال أمين دير الأنبا بيشوى .


+ للكنيسة باب غربى يوصل حاليا لى مخزن خاص بالكنيسة . 


(4) كنيسة رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل :


وهى باعلى الحصن القديم وقد سبق الإشارة إليها .

+ هذا بالاضافة إلى انه كانت توجد كنيسة باسم مارجرجس تهدمت وبنى مكانها جملة قلالى فى عهد القمص يوحنا الاسناوى ، الأنبا صرابامون ) مطران الخرطوم .

أيضا كانت توجد كنيسة أخرى بجوارها باسم الانبا يحنس كاما تهدمت وبنى مكانها طاحونة فى عهد القمص مكسيموس وهى قبل الطاحونة الحالية . .




رفات القديسن


يوجد بمقصورة القديسين بالدير انبوبتان الأولى بها رفات الأنبا يحنس كاما ، والثانية بها جزء من مارافرام السريانى

(1) ، وكان يوجد بالحصن القديم صندوق من الأبنوس ( حاليا بالمتحف ) كان به أجزاء من القديسين : القديس ساويرس ، والقديس ديسقوررس ، والقديس قرياقوس ويوليطه أمه

(2) ، والشهيد تادرس المشرقى ، والأربعين شهيدا بسبسطيه والقديس يعقوب الفارسى ، والقديس يحنس القصير ، والأنبا موسى الأسود ، وأيضا جزء من شعر مريم المجدلية


(3). وهذه الأسماء أيضا مدرجة بمخطوطة تفسير إنجيل يوحنا ذهبى الفم والتى تم نساختها فى 1564 ش .




ويذكر إيفلين هوايت انه فى عام 1922 م



بإذن من قداسة البابا كيرلس الخامس ، قد تم نقل هذه الأجزاء بمعرفة رئيس الدير والرهبان إلى مقصورة القديسين التى سبق ذكرها .

وهاتان الانبوبتان اللتان تحويان رفات القديسين تنقلان باحتفال بهيج وسط الألحان والدفوف ورنين الأجراس فى أول أحد لصوم الميلاد إلى كنيسة العذراء المغارة حيث يصلى بها الرهبان شتاء ، ثم ينقلان أيضا باحتفال فى عشية الشعانين إلى كنيسة العذراء السريان حيث يصلى بها الرهبان صيفاً .




القديس يحنس كاما


ولد بناحية شبرا منصو من شمال صا ( بالقرب من كفر الزيات ) وكان أبواه مسيحين خائفين الله .
زوجاه بغير إرادته فصلى كثيرا وقال لها يا أختى انت تعملين إن هذا العالم سيزول وكل شهواته ، فهل توافقين لكى نطرح عنا الأرضيات ، ونطلب السمائيات ، وعوضا عن عرس هذا العالم الفانى نطلب عرس السماويات لأن غير المتزوج يهتم فيما للرب كيف يرضى الرب أجابته انى فرحة بذلك لأنى أريد أن أحفظ بتوليتى . . ومباركا أنت
يا أ خى .


+ ظهر له ملاك يقول له قم امض إلى برية شيهيت حيث القديس ديرودى لتلبس أسكيم الرهبنة وسيكون اسمك ذائعا فى كل العالم . .

ودع زوجته ومضى إلى قلاية القديس ديرودى بالقرب من دير القديس مقاريوس فالبسه اسكيم الرهبنه وبارك عليه ..


+ أما زوجته فانها وزعت كل ممتلكاتها للفقراء ومضت إلى دير فصارت راهبة وبنيت ديرا وصارت رئيسة ومرشدة لكثيرات .


+ سلك القديس فى جهاد عظيم ونسكيات كثيرة ثم مضى غربى دير الأنبا يحنس القصير وبنى ديرا وكنيسة باسم السيدة العذراء كرسها الأنبا مكاريوس الأول البطريرك 9 5 ( 932-2 5 9 ) وألتف حوله كثيرون حتى صار أبا لأكنَر من ثلاثمائة راهب علمهم قوانين الرهبنة وتسبحة الابصلمودية . . وقد رُسم قساً بغير إرادته


+ ظهرت له السيدة العذراء مريم مع جماعة من الملائكة وأعطته السلام وقالت له بركة ابنى يسوع تكون معكم ان حفظ بنوك وصاياه وأحبوا بعضهم بعضا سأسكن معهم إلى الأبد ويرثرن الحياة الأبديهً ثم أعطته ثلاثة دنانير ذهب عليها علامة الصليب وقالت له ضعها فى كيس الدياكونية وبركة ابنى تكون معكم .

ايضا تراءى له القديس اثناسيوس الرسولى ..


+ أمره الملاك أن يمضى إلى بلاد الصعيد ليرشد الكثيرين هناك. مثلما ذهب القديس يحنس القصير والقَديس الأنبا بيشوى قبل ذلك ..


+ بعد أن أوصى تلاميذه تنيح فى25 كيهك 575ش 3 يناير 859 م كما تذكره كنيستنا



+ بعد ان خرب دير ابنا يحنس كاما فى القرن الخامس عشرأتى رهبانه إلى دير السيدة العذراء - السريان ومعهم جسد القديس يحنس كاما الذى مازال حاليا بمقصورة القديسين بالكنيسة ، والحجر الرخامى المثبت بالحائط وبه تاريخ نياحته ويحتفل الدير بنياحته فى25 كيهك ش من كل عام طلباته فلتكن معنا جميعاً.

يتبع​


----------



## النهيسى (20 نوفمبر 2009)

القديس افرام السريانى


يلقب بقيثارة الروح ، ونبى السريان ، والمعلم الروحانى . . إلخ وهو من مشاهيرأباء الكنيسة .


+ ولد بمدينة نصيبين ، ومنذ حداثته لجأ إلى القديس يعقوب أسقف نصيبين فعلمه وعمده ، واصطحبه معه إلى مجمع نيقيه .. وبعد نياحة القديس يعقوب مضى إلى الرها وعاش هناك ناسكا مع نساك جبل الرها .

+ فكان مثالا للاحتمال والصبر والوداعة والنمو الروحى المتزايد ومحبته للجميع ، تعرض لتجربة فى نصيبين .. إذ كان خادم الكنيسة الذى يدعى افرام قد زنى مع بنت أحد رؤساء المدينة ولقنها آن تقول مارافرام هو الذى أخطأ معها ، بعد ذلك أحضر والدها الطفل للأسقف الذى بكته أمام الشعب فلم يدافع عن نفسه وقال فى انسحاق اخطأت يا أبى . .

ولما رأى أن الشعب اعثر استأذن من الأسقف بعد القداس الإلهى ورفع الطفل قائلا اناشدك أمام مذبح الله قل الحق . . فللحال نطق قائلا ان ابى هو افرام خادم الكنيسة . . فتعجب الأسقف والشعب وكانوا يطلبون أن يغفرلهم . .


- ظل متوحدا باحدى مغارات جبل الرها عاكفا على الصوم والصلاة ودراسة الكتاب المقدس . . كون مدرسة الرها لدحض الهرطقات والبدع . .


+ صنع الكثير من المعجزات منها انه اعاد الحياة لشاب مات بلدغة حية وكان بسبب ذلك انه عاد الكثيرون إلى الإيمان الارثوذكسى ..


- ذهب إلى برية شيهيت الشهيرة بكثرة نساكها ومعلميها الحاذقين فى العبادة حيث أمضى 8 سنوات متتلمذا لمشاهير الأباء وقتئذ (1) .


+ مازال أثره باقيا بدير السيدة العذراء الشهير بالسريان ( شجرة ضخمة تعرف باسم شجرة مارافرام السريانى ) .


+ ثم عاد فالتقى بالقديس باسيليوس الكبير ثم عاد إلى الرها حيث كتب الكثير ضد الهرطقات الكثيرة فى ذلك الرقت إذ وضع مائة وخمسين نشيدا لأجل ذلك ، وكتاباته عن شرح الأسفار المقدسة ، وفى الأدب والشعر ، كذلك له ميامر كثيرة .. بل وأنشأ فى الرها مدرسة ما را فرا م . .


+ بعد جهاد عظيم تنيح فى مغارته بالرها فى 9 يونيو 373 م وتعيد له كنيستنا فى15 أبيب من كل عام . . أيضا يوجد جزء من جسده فى مقصورة القديسين ، وله أيقونة أثرية فوق المقصورة ممسكا بفرع شجرة مثمر مكتوب بجوارها عكازه الذى أورق وبيده شورية ويلبس شماسا وهى من عام 1773 م أيضا له أيقونة أخرى قديمة بالدير بركة طلباته فلتكن معنا جميعا. 

شجرة مارافرام السريانى


يوجد شرق كنيسة العنراء المغارة بالدير شجرة ضخمة تعرف باسم شجرة مارافرام السريانى

فقد قيل ان القديس مارافرام أتى إلى برية شيهيت وقضى بها 8 سنوات فى القرن الرابع ، ومن فرط النسك الذى انهكه كان يتوكا على عكاز ( عصا ) فظنه رهبان الأسقيط انه يتشبه بالشيوخ ، وبحسب ما أشار إليه أبوه الروحى غرس عكازه هذا فى الأرض ، ولأن الله أراد اظهار بره وتقواه ، فقد نما هذا العكاز الجاف وأزهر كعصا هرون قديما وأصبحت شجرة ضخمة ، وهى من فصيلة التمر الهندى ويشرب الكثيرون من زهرها وثمرهاكبركة .

ولقد مضى عليها أكثر من ستة عشر قرناً ، ومازالت بحيويتها وخضرتها.



(ا) وهى بخلاف شجرة الطاعة التى للأنبا يحنس القصير والتى كانت عند ديره ( ضمن الأديرة القديمة التى تخربت ) وكانت من النبق وقطعت منذ عهد قريب .


وتوجد للقديس افرام السريانى بكنيسة العذراء السريان أعلى مقصورة اجساد القديسين أيقونة اثرية يرجع تاريخها إلى عام 773 ا م يظهر بها القديس ممسكا بفرع شجرة مثَمر مكتوب بجوارها عكازه - الذى أورق وبيده شورية ويلبس ملابس شماس .




- وقيل أن القديس مارافرام السريانى


(1) كان يظهر فى الدير بين الحين والآخر ليشجع الأباء على الجهاد فقد قال أحد الأباء انه كان نائما فى الليل عند شجرة القديس أفرام فشعر بشخص يوقظه قائلا له قم اذهب إلى قلايتك لأننا نريد أن نصلى ، وكان هو القديس افرام السريانى .

أيضا رآه مرة ذاهب فامسك به قائلا من أنت وعندما شدد السوآل اجابه : أنا أفرام السريانى الله يباركك .

أيضا يذكر أن أحد الرهبان ذهب إلى الكنيسة ذات ليلة فوجد بابها مغلقا وصوت صلاة القديس بالداخل ولما فرغت الصلاة وفتح الباب رأى مجموعة منها ماهو نحيف ومنها الشيوخ . . بعدها لم يجدهم فقد كانوا الأباء السواح . .


+ وقد سمعت من الأباء الشيرخ بالدير الكثير مثل هذه الأحاديث. فلكل دير قديسوه الذين يؤازرونه ويشجعون رهبانه على الجهاد فهناك صلة المحبة المستمرة بين الكنيسة المنتصرة فى السماء وكنيستنا المجاهدة على الأرض ! . 


المكتبة :



كانت أولا بالحصن القديم ، ثم نقلت إلى القصر الجديد الذى بناه القمص مكسيموس عام 914 أم تقريبا .

وفى عهد نيافة الأنبا ثاؤفيلس نقلت إلى عمارة الأباء الرهبان التى بنيت عام 956 ا م تقريبا ،

وعهد بها إلى الراهب انطونيوس ( قداسة البابا شنوده ) فقام بفهرستها وتقسيمها إلى أقسام وترقيمها وعمل كارتات لها ، وأضاف إليها الكثير من المراجع العربية والأجنبية .


ثم نقلت أخيرا إلى مبنى المضيفة التى شرق كنيسة العذراء السريان والمنارة القديمة والتى بنيت حوالى عام 1974م.




ويوجد بها الكثيرمن الخطوطات وتنقسم إلى :


ميامر ، طقوس ، تفسير ، لاهوت وعقائد ، نسكيات ، قوانين بلغات مختلفة أهمها القبطية والعربية وغيرها . .




كما يوجد بها أيضا الكثير من الكتب المطبوعة وتنقسم إلى :


أقوال أباء ، خدمة وكرازة ، تاريخ كنسى ، نسكيات ، وعظ وروحيات ، طقوس ، قانون ، لاهوت وعقائد ، درس كتاب وتفسير ، كتب مقدسة ، عمومى .


وكل قسم من هذه الأقسام به مئات الكتب والكتيبات ، هذا بالإضافة إلى قواميس بلغات مختلفة .. أنها أكبر مكتبات الأديرة فى العصر الحالى .


+

هذا وقد تسربت إلى مكتبات الغرب فى الخارج أشهر مخطوطات دير السريان والأديرة الأخرى .



فالراهب اليسوعى إلياس السمعانى فى عام 1707 م استطاع بلباقته وحسن سياسته أن يأخذ من الدير أربعين مخطوطا من أهم الخطوطات حملها إلى مكتبة الفاتيكان .


بعدها جاء ابن عمه يوسف السمعانى عام 1715 م وحمل معه مجموعة قيمة من المخطوطات النادرة منها مخطوط يرجع إلى عام 579م .


كما يوجد بعض مخطوطات قيمة من الدير بمكتبات لندن وباريس والنمسا وبرلين واكسفورد . . إلخ .
هذا بخلاف المجلدات الثمينة لم التى خرجت من الدير فى أزمنة مختلفة .


متحف الدير :



يوجد بمتحف الدير بعض الأوانى النحاسية والخشبية والفخارية التى كان يستعملها الدير قديما .
كذلك بعض الصلبان والمجامر القديمة والقناديل .

كما يوجد أيضا صندوق الشركة الذى كان يحوى أجزاء القديسين الذين نقلوا إلى المقصورة الخشبية بالكنيسة كما سبق أن ذكرنا ذلك .

أيضا بعض الملابس الكهنوتية

منها الصدرة الخاصة بالأنبا إيساك أسقف البهنسا والفيوم والجيزة الذى تنيح فى السنين الأولى لبطريركية الأنبا كيرلس الخامس .

كذلك بعض الأيقونات الأثرية وغيرها ..




ويوجد حجر رخامى مستدير


يبالغ قطره حوالى 70 سم وعلى حافته الدائرية كتابة باليونانية تقول يا إله الأرواح وكل جسد الذى سحقت الموت ووطأت الجحيم واعطيت الحياة للعالم أعط راحة لنفس عبدك جرجس الملك فى موضع النور موضع النياح حيث هرب ،الالم والحزن والتنهد وكل خطية ارتكبها بالقول أو الفعل أو الفكر فانت رحيم ومحب البشر اغفر له لأنه ليس انسان يحيا .

وفى وسطه

عبارات نوبية مكتوبة باحرف قبطية

قد فسرها الاستاذ جرفت بمجلة دراسات الأكاديمية البريطانية العدد الرابع عشر وقال :

" انها تحوى دعاء من أجل الملك جرجس بالإضافة إلى بيان تاريخى عن حياته ( ولد عام 2 82 ش -6 0 1 1 م وتنيح بعد 2 5عام من ملكه أى عام 874 ش -58ا ام ) ، ومملكته كانت فى شمال النوبة ، ومن هذا نرى كم كان مدى تدين النوبيين وارتباطهم بكنيسة الأسكندرية ) . 

العزباوية ومعجزاتها


لقد كان رؤساء الدير يقيمون ببلدة الطرانه ( بحيرة ) حتى انتقل منها القمص يوحنا الفيومى إلى قرية اتريس التابعة لمركز امبابة نظرا لوجود أراضى وقف الدير بها .


ولما صار الدير فى عهده يملك بعض العقارات بالقاهرة . . اختار له مقراً بالدرب الابراهيمى فى حى الأزبكية . وظل به إلى أن تنيح .


ولما جاء بعده القمص عبد القدوس استبدله بمنزل فسيح فى حارة درب الجنينة المتفرع من شارع كلوت بك بقرب الكنيسة المرقسية الكبرى ( الدار البطريركية ) ودعاه العزبة ( وهو الاسم الذى كان يطلق على بيت رئيس الدير ) ومازال يطلق على ذلك الحى عطفة الجنينة حتى اليوم .


وقد كانت العزباوية ( مقر دير السريان ) بالقاهرة فى المنزل الذى يليها غربا ، فنقلها إلى مكانها الحالى عام 908 1م القمص مكسيموس صليب رئيس الدير كما هو موضح من الكتابة التى تعلو مدخلها .


وان احد رؤساء الدير ولعله القمص يوحنا الفيومى أتى بايقونة اثرية من الدير للسيدة العذراء مريم ( تسمى أيقونة العجائب ) ووضعها فى مقصورة جميلة واشعل أمامها قنديلاً ، فتوافدت الناس عليها من كل مكان ، فشاع صيتها واشتهرت بالست العزباوية ومازال الكثيرون يزورونها يطلبون معونتها وشفاعتها .


وقيل أن أيقونة العذراء الأثرية هذه احدى ثلاث أيقونات قديمة قد رسمها القديس لوقا الإنجيلى ،



يتبع​


----------



## النهيسى (20 نوفمبر 2009)

ونذكر لك فى إيجاز احدى المعجزات التى تمت منها :





فى أيام رئاسة القمص فيلوثاؤس (1) السابق لنيافة الأنبا ثاؤفيلس


ففى أحد الأيام وقفت أمام أيقونة السيدة العذراء بالعزبارية عائلة من زوج وزوجته وأولادهما الأربعة وظلوا يصلون بحرارة إلى أن قرب غلق الباب وأمرهم أحد الرهبان بالانصراف

فامتنعت الزوجة قائلة أنا لا أبارح هذا المكان حتى نقضى حاجتى ..

فقد كانت مصابة بمرض السرطان فى ثديها وقد تحدد لها اليوم التالى لاجراء عملية استئصال الثدى. .

ظلت تلك السيده تبكى أنا لا أتركك يا أم النور أعملى أنتى العملية


وان الرهبان أغلقوا المقصورة عليهم

وفى الساعة الثالثة والنصف بعد منتصف الليل سمع تهليلا وأصوات فرح فنزل الرهبان وطلبوا من القمص فيلوثاؤس عمل تمجيد للسيدة العذراء . .

وقد قالت السيدة قصتها:


لما بعد منتصف الليل بساعة تغلب على النعاس بعد بكاء كثير وشعرت
بيد توقظنى ، وكانوا هم نياما ..

فرأيت سيدة منيرة كالشمس ومتسربلة بثياب بيضاء وعلى رأسها أكليل مرصع بجواهرثمينة وتحملها الملائكة . . فانزعجت من بهاء المنظر . .


وعندما سألتها قالت لى

أنا العذراء أم النور التى تطلبينى باستمرار وإبنى أرسلنى إليك لأعمل لك العملية . .

فمدت يدها ولمست الثدى ورشمت عليه علامة الصليب وهى تقول باسم الأب والإبن والروح القدس إله واحد آمين . .

وإذا بالأورام والقروح تلاشت ولم أر لها أثراً.

وقالت لى أشكرى فضل ابنى يسوع الذى انعم عليك بالشفاء ورنمى مع داود النبى : باركى يانفسى الرب ولاتنسى كل حسناته ) ..


وفى الصباح ذهبوا إلى المستشفى وان الطبيب قال انها معجزة غريية ، والذى يدهشنى أكثر أن الصليب لايمحى مهما غسل ، وقد آمنت بحقيقة قَوة الله وبشفاعة السيدة العذراء .. .


وتم توزيع مبلغ العملية على الفقراء وصارت هذه السيدة تأتى كل أسبوع لتقدم الشكر لله والتمجيد لأمه الحنونه أمام أيقونتها بالعزباوية . 


+ أيضا حدثنا القمص انطونيوس كاهن كنيسة العذراء بتوريل - المنصورة عن معجزات حدثت بالعزباوية بمصر فقال :




كان انسان من الروم بمصر


يأتى باستمرار ويصلى أمام مقصورة السيدة العذراء بالعزباوية .

وذات يوم رأيته صلى بحرارة شديدة وفى دالة عجيبة . .

وإذ به يفك الكرفته التى يلبسها ويربط بها السيخ الذى كان أمام المقصورة بكل شدة ويمض ..

سألت الأب الراهب الذى بالمقصورة مامعنى ذلك فاجابنى أنه يأتى دائما وله دالة مع العذراء بالعزباوية التى دائما تحل كل مشاكله ولكن أليوم كان يربط العذراء إلى أن تحل له مشكلته انها دالة عجيبة بشفاعة العذراء ..




ثم يقول أيضا :

حكى لى راهب بالعزباوية مايلى فى الأربعينيات :


كانت سيدة من طائفة الروم

تأتى وتتضرع أمام مقصورة العذراء العزباوية

وتعطينى ريال لاعمل لها تمجيد للعذراء . .

وكان ذلك كل يوم .. ولما استفسرت عن سبب بكائها أمام العذراء

قالت لى أن ابنى أخذوه فى الجيش الإنجليزى !لى لبنان ، وكان يرسل لى خطابات. . وآخر مرة أرسل لى قائلا أنه مريض . . بعدها انقطعت خطاباته . . لأجل ذلك فانا أبكى واتشفع بالعذراء لأجل إبنى ،

وكنت أيضا أصلى من أجلها .. وفى اليوم الثالث عشر جاءت فرحة مسرورة وقالت لى أبونا أعمل لى تمجيدا بمبلغ جنيه ( تمجيدكبير) للعذراء .

لأن ابنى أرسل لى بأن العذراء ظهرت له وأعطته كوب لبن فشفى
لوقته . .

وعندما سألها من أنت . قالت له أنا العذراء العزباوية لقد ارسلتنى أمك بمصرلأجل شفائك .



+ ومازال البعض من طائفة الروم يأتون كل يوم اتنين من الأسبوع ليعملوا تمجيد أمام مقصورة العذراء .




- هناك شخص يدعى انطون سليمان قال :


انه كان فى ضيقة شديدة حتى وصل إلى اكتئاب وضيق شديد ،

ولم يأتى العلاج معه بنتيجة ، فمضى يتشفع بالعذراء العزباوية . .

بعدها عادت إليه صحته الأولى بل وكان مبتهلا دائما . . وكتب رسالة بخط يده وسلمها لرئيس الدير اعترافا منه بصنيع العذراء العزباوية معه . .




- وكان يوجد بالعزباوية بئر ماء ( غير مستعمل الآن ) قيل أن العذراء شربت منه أثناء مرورها مع العائلة المقدسة بمصر . لذلك فقد باركت هذا المكان . .

شفاعة أمنا العذراء تكون معنا جميعا كل حين . 


رؤساء ديرالسريانْ




هناك مرحلة فى بداية الدير لم نعثر لمرجع عنها بخصوص رؤساء الدير وهذه أسماء البعض مما وجدنا له مرجع .



(1 ) مارتاؤضور فى القرن السادس .

(2) ماروتا بن حبيب .

(3) انبا يوسف كان رئيساً فى 773 م .

(4) ابن عيدى كان فى عهد البطريرك قزما الثانى الاسكندرى .

(5) القس يوحنا بن مقارى حرالى 894 م .

(6) القس موسى النصيبى فى أوائل القرن العاشر .

(7) القس صليبا فى حبرية البابا ابرام الاسكندرى .

(8) القس داود فى 007 ا م .

(9) القس يوحنا كان شقيقا للقس داود .

(10) القس باسيل فى 1222 م .

(11) يشوع القمص1237 -4 5 2 ام .

(12) عبد المسيح القمص 1483 م فى عهد انبا متاؤس البطريرك .

(13 ) المطران ساويرس قرياقوس 484 ا م .

(14 ) المطران ساويرس 1516م .

(15) القس لعازر .

(16 ) القس قسطنطين الأول ثم استقال وسكن بدير انبا انطونيوس.

(17 ) القس قسطنطين الثانى.

(18) القمص حنا ورد اسمه فى مخطوط قديم 1584 م .

(19) القمص عبد المسيح الانبيرى الذى سيم مطرانا على أثيوبيا 1665م .

(20) القمص يوحنا 1684م .

(21) القمص ميخائيل 720 ا م وهو الذى عمل مقصورة خشبية لاجساد القديسين واسمه محفورا عليها ومازالت بكنيسة العذراء المغارة .

(22 ) القمص غبريال .

(23) القمص بطرس كان رئيسا على كل أديرة وادى النطرون 1742 م ثم رسم مطرانا على كرسى جرجا والصعيد الأعلى ، وظل يفتقد الأديرة ويرعاها .

(4 2) القمص منقريوس 773 ا م ثم رسم مطرانا على منفلوط وابنوب باسم الأنبا بطرس .
(25) القمص قلته الناسخ فى عام 784 ا م وكان آخر رؤساء دير السريان الذين أقاموا بقرية الطرانه - بحيرة .

(26) القمص يوحنا الفيومى أول رؤساء الدير الذى أقام بقرية اتريس -جيزة .

(27) القمص عبد القدوس تولى رئاسة الدير 8 84 1 م ،

قام باصلاحات عديدة ، إذ جدد كنيسة العذراء المغارة ، وبنى كنيسة العنراء باتريس واصلح سقالة الحصن ، كما رشد ذلك مكتوبا في انبا كيرلس الخامس على ميامر بولس البوشى ، وكان يرتبط بصلة قوية مع القس داود الصومعى ، ووقع على تزكية له رسم بها بطريركا باسم البابا كيرلس الرابع وعزله عن رئاسة الدير الأنبا ديمتريوس الثانى .

(28) القمص يوسف المحلاوى خلفا للقمص عبد القدرس .

(29) القمص يوحنا بشارة عين رئيسا للدير فى العشرين من عمره وقتئذ ورسمه أنبا كيرلس الخامس اسقفا لكرسى ابو تيج باسم الأنبا متاؤس .

(30) القمص تاوضروس .

( 31) القمص يوحنا الاسناوى عين رئيسا للدير فى عهد قداسة البابا كيرلس الخامس ،

وقد قام بحركة تعمير فى الدير ،كما شيد خمسة بيوت بنواحى شارع كلوت بك واجمع الكل على حبه والثناء عليه ، وفى صباح الأحد 12/7/1897م سامه قداسة البابا كيرلس الخاص مطراناً للخرطوم وام دورمان بالسودان باسم الأنبا صرابامون وله أعمال جليله بالسودان مازالت تذكر باسمه .

(32) القمص مكسيموس صليب تولى الرئاسة بعد سيامة القمص يوحنا اسقفا ،

وكان أبا فاضلا يحب العلم ، ذا قلب طيب أمينا فى كل أعماله ، فى عام 1902 عندما سقط جزء من السور البحرى قام بجهد عظيم فى بنائه فكان هناك عمال كثيرون يواصلون ذلك العمل لمدة ثلاثة أشهر ، كما جدد غالبية القلالى وذكر مناردس انه صرف على ذلك مبلغ100 جنيها ، وضاعف موارد الدير وغير ذلك كما اشترى اكثر من مائتين فدانا ، وبنى بالقاهرة عدة منازل للدير منها العزباوية ( مقر الدير ) فى عام 908 ا م وبنى قصر الضيافة بالدير الذى هدم وبنى مكانه حاليا
وتنيح بشيخوخة صالحة فى 7 أغسطس 939 ا م بعد رئاسة الدير مدة تزيد عن 42 عاماً .

(33) القمص فيلوثاؤس مرقس تولى رئاسة الدير فى 39 9 1 م فى عهد البابا يؤازس التاسع عشر ،وكان أمينا فى رسالته ، وقام بعدة اصلاحات فى الدير واشترى بعض أوقاف الدير وتنيح الجمعة 12/12/1 4 9 1 بعد رئاسة 8 سنوات ، وقبلها 27 سنة وكيلا للرئيس السا بق .

( 34) نيافة الاًنبا ثاؤفيلس


ولد عبد الشهيد صادق فى 10/3/1908م بقرية الريدانية - المنصورة . وحضر إلى دير السريان فى أواخر1125 م .

تمت رهبنته باسم الراهب ثاؤفيلس فى 29 يناير 26 9 ا م - 1 2
طوبة 644 ا ش ( تذكار نياحة السيدة العذراء لأ بيد أمين الدير القمص جرجس إبراهيم أبو كفة فى عهد رئاسة القمص مكسيموس مع الراهب المتنيح القمص موسى.

+ رسمه قداسة البابا يؤانس ال 19 قسا فى صوم العذراء أغسطس 1934م مع آخرين .

+ ألتحق بمدرسة الرهبان بحلوان وتخرج منها فى 139 ا م .

+ فى أغسطس 939 ا م عين وكيلا للدير مع القمص فيلوثاؤس رئيس الدير السابق له .

(أ) مدرسة الرهبان بحلوان انشأهاالبابا يؤانس البطريرك 113 فى مارس 1929 م .

+ رسم قمصا فى 1946 م ثم تولى رئاسة الدير فى 12/12/1947م بعد نياحة الرئيس .

+ فى25 يوليو 1948 م سامه قداسة البابا يوساب الثانى أسقفا لرئيسآ للدير مع خمسة أساقفة للحبشة منهم الجاثليق الأنبا باسيليوس المتنيح ، والأنبا ثاؤفيلس الذى صار بعده بطريركا للحبشة .

- ومن أهم مأثر نيافته التى يشهد عنها الجميع ولن ينساها التاريخ :

+ كان أول رئيس يمضى أوقاتا بالدير بين أبنائه الرهبان ، يرى احتياجات الدير ، ويقود الصلاة خاصة فى الأحاد والمناسبات .. وهذا كان له نتائجه الإيجابية الهامة ، بينما كان الرؤساء قبل ذلك يقضون أيامهم فى عزبة أو مقر الدير ، ولايحضرون إلى الدير إلا فى مناسبات لاتتجاوز 3 أو 4 مرات فى العام وعدة أيام معدودة. .


- أول رئيس بالنسبة للدير والأديرة الأخرى أيضا يقبل رهبنة المثقفين الخدام ذوى المؤهلات العليا .. وكان من هؤلاء الراهب انطونيوس ( قداسة البابا حاليا ) فجعل منهم النواة الأولى التى شجعها على تعمير الدير ، فكانت نهضة رهبانية وعمرانية وثقافية لم يشهدها الدير من قبل وبذلك كان أول رئيس يجعل دير العذراء السريان رائداً للنهضة الرهبانية والثقافية والعمرانية بالنسبة لبقية الأديرة التى أخذت عنه الكثير

+ أول من أنشأ مبنى ضخم للرهبان داخل الدير فى الخمسينات وكان اول مبنى خرسانى ينشأ فى الأديرة .


أيضا أول من أنشأ قلالى منفردة خارج أسوار الدير ، وكانت فكرة واهتمام الراهب انطونيوس ( قداسة البابا حالياَ ) فى عام 1960 ، وإلى سنوات معدودة كان ينفرد بها دير السريان عن بقية الأديرة الأخرى.


+ أول من زرع مزرعة صغيرة خارج أسوار الدير ، وكان له تعبه الكثير فيها خاصه ماكينات المياه التى كانت له خبرات بها ، وحاليا وبتشجيع قداسة البابا اضيفت مزرعة جديدة إليها.

يتبع​


----------



## النهيسى (20 نوفمبر 2009)

+ أول من بنى صهريج خرسانى كبير للمياه بالدير.

+ كان يحب القراءة بالمكتبة وخاصة ماهو قديم من مخطوطات وكتب ومجلات وبذلك كان مشجعا لجعل مكتبة الدير تذخر بآلاف الكتب والمراجع القيمة وبالتالى كان ذلك له أثره الواضح فى تشجيعنا على الكتابة والتأليف لذلك فهناك مجموعة من أباء دير السريان اصدرت العديد من الكتب وعلى رأسهم قداسة البابا في شنوده الثالث ، بل ومازال بعض أباء الدير يواصلون عمل الكتابة والتأليف .. وفى الأجيال السابقة كان القمص أرمانيوس البرماوى السريانى قد أصدر عدة كتب قيمة وغيره ..


+ أيضا أول من أدخل مطبعة للدير عام 1951 كانت حتى الستينات قد أصدرت مجموعة قيمة من الكتب التى تعتبر بحق مراجع هامة يرجع إليها الكثير من الدارسين والباحثين ، بل وكانت تصدر كتيبات صغيرة وميامر ( أقوال الأباء ) كانت توزع فى الأعياد مجانا على الشعب .


+ أول من أنشأ بيشا خلوة للشباب 959 ام لقضاء فترات خلوة بالدير فكان بذلك رسالة للكنيسة عامة إذ كان أثره واضحا فى إقبال كثير من الشباب للرهبنة . بل وله أثره في الحياة الروحية عند الكثيرين ومازال يؤدى رسالته .


عرفناه بسيطا فى معيشته ناسكا فى أكله متمسكاً بالصوم حتى أواخر حياته ، بل وناسكا فى ملبسه إذ كان لايعطى أهمية لتلك الأمور .

ايضا كان يتميز بالصبر وطول الأناه ، ركان ينصح الرهبان بالصبر
وا لا حتمال .


+ كان يفرح عند رسامته رهبانا أو كهنة بالدير أو سيامة أساقفة من أبنائه محبا للاحتفال بالقديسين . .


- بالنسبة للرؤساء السابقين

فقد شهد الدير طفرة فى عدد الرهبان فقد رهبن نيافته 36 1 راهبا(ا) كان أولهم الراهب يوسف فى 5/8/1947م ، كما قام نيافته برسامة غالبية رهبان الدير قسوسا وقمامصة . .

- كان محافظا على ماتسلمه ممن سبقوه فى أشياء كثيرة ، محافظا على هدوء الدير وعدم كثرة الرحلات ، وكان أول من أعلن عن عدم قبول الدير الزائرين فى أيام الصوم المقدس .


+ فى عهده بنيت للدير منارتان عاليتان كما شيد قصراً للضيافة ومكتبة .

- قام بشراء وبناء أربعة منازل لوقف الدير .

+ سيم فى عهده من الدير 18 أسقف وخورى ايبسكوبوس هذا عدا ثلاثة تم رهبنتهم بالدير ، وكانوا قد انتقلوا إلى أديرة أخرى وهم أصحاب النيافة الأنبا اندراوس المتنيح ، والأنبا ارسانيوس والأنبا بموا .

ويعتبرأكبر عدد شهده الدير من تلك السيامات فى عصره .


هذا ويوجد أباء كهنة من الدير خدموا كنيستهم سواء فى بلادنا أو بلاد المهجر بل ومازال البعض يواصل خدمته .


+ كان أكبر شيوخ البرية وفى مقدمة رؤساء الأديرة ، بل وفى مقدمة الأباء الأساقفة خاصة أن غالبية أباء المجمع المقدس يعتبررن من أبنائه وعلى رأسهم قداسة البابا الذى يكن له كل تقدير واحترام .


+ وفى عام 1976 احتفل قداسة البابا(ا) واصحاب النيافة الأنبا مينا- ، والأنبا صموئيل المتنيح ، والأنبا دوماديوس ، والأنبا أغاثون ، والأنبا تيموثاؤس والأنبا صرابامون ، وأسقف فرنسا الأنبا مرقس والأنبا اثناسيوس والأنبا هدرا والأنبا ويصا والأباء رهبان الدير ودير الأنبا بيشوى وبعض الأباء الكهنة باليوبيل الذهبى ( مرور 50سنة ) على رهبنة نيافة الأنبا ثاؤفيلس ،

وألقيت كلمات الوفاء من الأباء الأساقفة والرهبان وفى الختام ألقى قداسة البابا كلمة حب وتقدير لنيافته وقدمت الهدايا له ، وتذكر الجميع فضائله وتعبه لأجل الرهبنة عامة ولدير السريان خاصة .
وفى عام 989 1 بدأ عامه 4 6 كراهب ، وبدأ عامه 2 4 كأسقف لرئيس الدير . وبذلك كان معاصرا لستة أباء بطاركة :


( 1 ) البابا كيرلس الخامس البابا 111
(2) البابا يؤانس 19 .
(3) البابا مكاريوس الثاك . ( 4 ) البابا يوساب الثانى .
(5) البابا كيرلس السادس . (آ) البابا شنوده الثالث .


بل ويُعتبر ثانى رئيس يقضى أكبر فترة فى رئاسة الدير بعد القمص مكسيموس الذى قضى45 سنة فى الرئاسة .


+ تنيح فى عصرالثلاثاء5ديسمبر 989 1 م عن عمرييلغ قرابة 82 عاما وأقيمت الصلاة على جثمانه فى 6 ديسمبر بالكاتدرائية المرقسية - كلوت بك .


وقد حضر الصلاة خمسة عشر أسقفا ، ولفيف كبير من الأباء الكهنة ، وأباء رهبان عن جميع الأديرة ، وشعب غفير ، ثم نقل إلى الدير حيث صلى على جثمانه بعض الأباء الأساقفة رالرهبان والشعب ثم أودع جثمانه بمقبرة تحت المنارة الغربية بالدير مع أخيه فى الرهبنة القمص موسى الرب ينيح نفسه فى الفردوس . 

نيافة الأنبا متاؤس :

ترهب فى 7 فبرايره 64 9 1 ورسم قسا َفى4/4/69 ثم قمصا فى 12/4/1970م ثم خورى ايبسكوبوس فى 18/6/1978م باسم الأنبا متاؤس ، ثم أسقفا عاما فى 25/5/1980م ثم رئيساً للدير فى العنصره 6/6/1993م .

وتم تجليسه فى 7/6/93م وسط احتفال بهيج حضره 32 من الأباء المطارنة والأساقفة فهو محبوبا من الجميع ويبذل قصارى جهده فى الرعاية الرهبانية والعمرانية ، أطال الله حياته .

يتبع​


----------



## النهيسى (20 نوفمبر 2009)

بطاركة من دير السريان




( 1 ) الأنبا غبريال السابع البابا95 :


كان من منشية دير المحرق ابن القمص جرجس روفائيل كاهن كنيسة الشهيد مرقوريوس أبى سيفين بمصر القديمة .

ترهب بدير السريان باسم الراهب روفائيل المنشاوى .

+ تمت رسامته بطريركا يوم الأحد بابه 1242 ش - أول أكتوبر 525ام .

+ كان ناسكا فاضلا ، له اصلاحته الكثيرة .

ولاينسى له التاريخ انه

قام بتعمير ديرى أنبا أنطونيوس وأنبا بولا بالبرية الشرقية بعد أن خربهما العربان ، وقتلوا من فيهما عام 484 ام .

إذ أرسل لهما ثلأئين راهبا من دير السريان الذى بلغ عددهم فى ذلك الوقت 63 منهم 20 راهبا لدير أنبا أنطونيوس و دير أنبا بولا لتعمير هذين الديرين ،كما أرسل إليهما كتباً وأدوات أخرى من دير السريان لاتزال حتى اليوم ومكتوب عليها وقف دير السريان ببرية شيهيت. أيضا عمر دير المحرق .
ويذكر مخطوط 391 طقس ،

ومخطوط 209 لاهوت بدير أنبا أنطونيوس تعمير، للدير أيضا سجل الرهبان ذلك بحائط كنيسة أنبا أنطونيوس تخليدا لذكرى أنبا غبريال .


+ وفى أيامه أيضا عادت أثيوبيا للكرسى الأسكندرى بعد الانشقاق الذى كان أيام الملك داود الثانى فى 1540 م .


+ وأخيرا تنيح فى 9 2 بابه 285 أ!ش الموافق 6 2 اكتربر 568 1 م بدير أنبا أنطونيوس بالميمون ثم نقل جثمانه إلى دير أبى السيفين بمصر القديمة .


وذلك بعد أن قضى على الكرسى المرقسى مدة 43 سنة وه 2 يوما وهى أطول مدة بالنسبة للسابقين له فيما عدا الأنبا أثناسيوس البابا العشرون الذى قضى على الكرسى المرقسى45 عاما .







( 2 ) الأنبا شنوده الثالث البابا 117 :


ولد نظير جيد فى 3/8/1923م بناحية سلام - أسيوط ،

ولما بلغ 6 سنوات انتقل إلى دمنهور فعاش مع أخيه الأكبر الموظف وهناك ،تم التعليم الابتدائى ، بعدها انتقلوا إلى القاهرة فاتم تعليمه الثانوى ( 5 سنوات ) بمدرسة الإيمان الثانوية بشبرا وقد أحب الشعر الذى له عمق فى المعنى وموسيقى فى الألفاظ حتى أتقنه بعدها حصل على ليسانس آداب بتاريخ 1947م وعمل مدرساً ثم التحق بالكلية الإكليريكية قسم مسائى وتخرج منها فى عام 1950م بعدها عينه الارشيدياكون حبيب جرجس مدرسا بها لتفوقه ، وكان قد استقال من مدرسة القبة التانوية بشبرا ليتفرغ لذلك خاصة أنه بجانب مجال خدمته المتسع كان يرأس مجلة مدارس الأحد حتى ذهابه للرهبنة ..


+ كان يتردد كثيراً على دير السريان إذ كان منذ شبابه المبكر يحب الرهبنة والرهبان إلى أن حضر الدير فى15 / 7 / 1954 مريداً الانحلال من الكل والارتباط بالواحد وعدم العودة إلى العالم مرة أخرى . .

ولأنه كان معروفا لدى نيافة الأنبا ثاؤفيلس ورهبان الدير فصار راهباً يوم الأحد18/7/1954م باسم الراهب أنطونيوس السريانى . .

ثم رسم قساً يوم الأحد 31/8/1958م ليكون الأب الروحى للرهبان بعدها رفض رتبة القمصية فى اتضاع معتبرا أنه غير مستحق لها . .

وكان وهو بالدير راهب مثاليا ، وشعلة من النشاط لاتعرف الراحة إذ كان يقوم بعدة أعمال فى الدير فقد قام بمجهود كبير فى تنظيم وفهرسة مكتبة الدير ، وأشراف بيت الخلوة ، استقبال الزائرين ، أشراف المبدنى ، اعترافات وارشاد ، وأحيانا إلى جانب ذلك الأشراف على العمال . .




وأوتومناردس عالم الآثار الألمانى عندما زار الدير فى عام 1960 قال فى كتابه :


اليوم فى منتصف القرن العشرين نرى دير السريان فى مقدمة أديرة وادى النطرون وذلك يرجع لأسقفه أنبا ثاؤفيلس الذى قضى كثيرا من الوقت مع أبنائه الرهبان بالدير .


ومن رهبان الدير واحد أكثر تعليما وثقافة من كل رهبان الكنيسة القبطية هو الراهب انطونيوس السريانى من كل الرهبان الأقباط يظهر كأفضل راهـ ب وأعظم مثقف .


-وكما انه كان بالدير يحب الهدوء والوحدة ففى عام 1957 عاش فترة فى مغارة غربى الدير ، وفى عام 1960 تقرييا عاش بمغارة تطل على البحر الفارغ على بعد 12 كيلو مترتقرييا جنوب الدير .


+ استدعاه البابا كيرلس وكان معه نيافة الأنبا تاؤفيلس ففوجئ بوضع يده عليه ليكون أسقفا ،

وتمت سيامته أسقفا للتعليم والمعاهد الدينية بإسم الأنبا شنوده فى صباح الأحد 0 3 /9/1962م مع نيافة الأنبا صموئيل أسقف الخدمات ،



وكانتا أولى أسقفيتين عاميتين تنشئها الكنيسة القبطية فى مصر .


أعطى الأنبا شنوده الإكليريكية ومعاهدها اهتماماَ كبيرا بجانب الوعظ لأسبوعى خاصة وان عظاته تمتاز بالروحانية وسهولة الفهم للكبار والصغار ، ولم تمنعه الأسقفية عن خدماته للدير ، وتردده المستمر ليتزود بشحنة جديدة من قلايته المنفردة والتى مازالت بدير السريان ، وكان لنا شرف التلمذة على يدى قداسته حينئذ ، فقد لمسنا فيه الرهبنة ألحقيقية.




+ بعد نياحة البابا كيرلس السادس ، وفى يوم الأحد 31/10/1971 م ألقيت القرعة الهيكلية لاختيار البابا ففاز نيافة الأنبا شنوده ، وتم تنصيبه بابا وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية يوم الأحد 14/11/1971م


فى احتفال عالى اشترك فيه بطاركة وأساقفة ووفود كنائس سوريا والحبشة والأرمن .. والطوائف الأخرى .. وكبار الشخصيات والشعب فتضاعف نشاطه الرعوى نذكر بعضها فى اختصار :



-ا من الناحية التعليمية .
.

أهتم بالأكليريكية وأسس لها فروعاً أخرى داخل مصر وخارجها . . الوعظ الأسبوعى ، الكتب الروحية ، مطبعة الأنبا رويس ، مجلة الكرازة .


+ التعمير فى الكاتدرائية الكبرى ، والمقر البابوى ، ودير الأنبا بيشوى ورعايته للأديرة عامة . .

وخاصة فى عهده قد صارت رهبنة فى أديرة أخرى :

الشهيدة دميانة بالبرارى ، أنبا باخوم بأدفو، مارجرجس بالرزيقات ، العذراء بأخميم ، الأنبا أنطونيوس بأمريكا . .

وحبه للبرية والرهبنة يجعله لايمر أسبوع إلا يمضى بالدير أوقاتا ينعم فيه بهدوء قلايته . .


وفى 18/7/79م احتفل الأباء الأساقفة والرهبان باليوبيل الفضى لرهبنة قداسته ( 25 عامآ لرهبنته ) وصلى القداس الإلهى بدير السريان .




+ فى مجال الرعاية


قام برسامة الكثيرين من الأباء الأساقفة والكهنة . . وأهتم أيضا بكرازة بلاد المهجر وافتقادها لزيارتها ، وأسس الكثير من كنائسنا فى أمريكا وأستراليا وأوروبا وليبيا وغيرها ..




+ فى مجال العمل المسكونى . .


عقد الكثير من المؤتمرات مع الكنائس الأخرى خاصة فى السنين اللأًخيرة هذه . .


وقد جعل لكنيسة مارمرقس مكانة عظمى بين كنائس العالم قاطبة بل وتزداد يوما فيوما . .


+ لايستطيع قلم أن يحصى أعماله ونشاطه المستمر إذ تحتاج إلى كتب عديدة ..


الرب يحفظ حياته للكنيسة كلها سنينا عديدة وأزمنة سالمة هادئة مديد ة .



اساقفة من دير السريان


نذكر لك بعض الأساقفة حسب ماوجدنا من مراجع . . فهناك الكثير الذى لم يذكره التاريخ ..



ألأنبا خريستوذولوس :

هو القمص عبد المسيح الانبيرى الذى كان رئيسا لدير السريان وسامه البابا متاؤس الرابع عام 1665 م مطرانا لأثيوبيا ( الحبشة ) ..

ثم عاد إلى الدير وعكف على النسك والعبادة إلى أن تنيح ، ولايزال قبره إلى لآن عن يمين الداخل إلى كنيسة الأربعين شهيدا بسبسطية .

وتوجد بمكتبة الدير بعض مخطوطات التى تحمل اسمه وختمه الذى كتب به كلمات حبشية بالعربية عبد المسيح مطران الحبشة .



الأنبا أثناسيوس :


ترهب بالدير وسامه البابا بطرس السادس عام 720 ام لكرسى ا لقيامة (أورشليم ).



الأنبا بطرس :


كان رئيسا لدير السريان مع اشرافه المباشر لأديرة البرية الأخرى ثم سامه لبابا مرقس السابع فى منتصف القرن الثامن عشر مطرانا لايبارشية جرجا أخميم والبلاد التى تليها جنوبا وله بمكتبة الدير منشوران رعويان يقولى بكل منهما ، بطرس عبد عبيد الله بنعمة الله مطرانا على كرسى جرجا والصعيد الأعلى وكافة الشعب المسيحى بكرسى أخميم وجرجا وقفط وقوس ونقادة وإسنا وأرمنت ومايتبع إليهم .

ولايزال ختمه على بعض كتب المكتبة . . الحقير بطرس أسقف كرسى نقادة 467 أ!ق 751 أم.

وبمخطوط القطمارس القبلى لشهر بابه خطابان للأنبا بطرس يتضمنان إرسال مواد غشائية للرهبان بديرى بيشوى والسريان من المعلم إبراهيم الجوهرى أحدهما تاريخه 185 ا ش - 771 ام .



الأنبا يوساب :


سامه البابا يؤانس الثامن عشر لإيبارشيه القيامة . رقد تولى الإشراف على العمارة التى قام بها المعلم إبراهيم الجوهرى عام 773 ام بسير السريان فى رئاسة القمص منقريوس بعدها توجه بصحبة رئيس الدير إلى دير العذراء البرموس ، وجدد القصر القديم وأنشأ كنيسة باسم الأنبا أبيب والأنبا أبوللو ، وقد هدمت عام 781 ام لتوسيع كنيسة ماريوحنا .



الأنبا بطرس :


كان يسمى القمص منقريوس وتولى رئاسة الدير ، سامه الأنبا يؤانس الثامن عشر أسقفا على منفلوط ، وأوقف للدير مخطوط تكريس الكنائس 490 اش والذى كان قبل ذلك للأنبا أثناسيوس مطران القدس .



الأنبا إيساك :


بعد ان ترهب وصار كاهنا بدير السريان سامه البابا بطرس السابع لإيبارشية البهنسا والفيوم والجيزة ، ومازالت بدلته الكهنوتية بمتحف الدير التى صنعت عام 555أش -839 ام وقد تزعم رسامة القمص يوحنا ألناسخ بطريركا عام 1874 م وتم ذلك وبعدها بقليل تنيح .

وكان يقض عدة أشهر فى افتقاد رعيته وعدة أشهر من السنة فى تفقدأديرة شيهيت وتقديم مايلزم لرهبانها من غذاء وكساء .



الاًنبا متاوس :


ترهب بالدير فى الخامسة عشر من عمره وهو ابن الراهب الأرمل بشارة السريانى ، وفى عمر العشرين عينه البابا كيرلس الخامس رئيساً للدير وكان هادئا وديعا حسن الخلق وفى عمرالخامسة والعشرين سامه أسقفا لكرسى أبوتيج وَطهطا 1877م وتنيح فى الثلاثين من عمره ودفن بكنيسة أبو مغيزل .

وأوقف للدير طاقما فضيا لخدمة المذبح ومازال بالعزباوية ويحمل تاريخ 1877م كذلك له كتاب ميامر أوقفه للدير فى 1879م .



ألأنبا مكاريوس :


ترهب بالدير وسامه الأنبا كيرلس الخامس أسقفا للخرطوم بالسودان فى 7 2 أكتو بر 878 ام وفى أيامه قامت الثورة المهدية فى السودان فغادرها عام 884 ا م . وعندما قام الخلاف بين المجلس الملى والبابا ونفى إلى دير البرموس رفض هذا الأسقف أن يكون نائبا بطريركيا ولم يقاوم أسقف صنبوالذى قبل ذلك .

وأخيرا تدهورت صحته فزاره البطريرك وأنبا مرقس مطران أسنا فى منزله المتواضع وتنيح فى 27 نوفمبر 6 89 أم ودفن بدير ابى سيفين بمصر القديمة .



الأنبا صرابامون : -


ولد فى إسنا عام 860 ام وترهب بدير السريان باسم الراهب يوحنا فى 878 ام وقساً فى 886 1 م ثم عين رئيسا للدير بعد نياحة القمص تاووضروس بعد رسامته قمصا فى 1890 بيد أنبا بطرس أسقف منفلوط .

عمل على تعمير الدير كما اشترى للدير عدة منازل بشارع كلوت بك وأجمع الكل على حبه .

وعندما أراد الأنبا كيرلس الخامس سيامة القمص عبدالمسيح أنبا بيشوى أسقفا لأسيوط والقمص مرقس انبا بولا للخرطوم فى صباح الرسامة اعتذر القمص مرقس بعد ان حذره القمص بطرس وكيل دير السريان من الذهاب للسودان فارسل البابا تلميذه ليأتى له براهب من العزباوية بالقرب من الكاتدرائية المرقسية بكلوت بك ) .

فلما حضر القمص يوحنا الأسناوى وعرض عليه البابا ذلك تقبل الأمر بشكر فسامه مع أسقف أسيوط فى 12 يوليو 1897 للخرطوم وأم درمان ، وهناك أسس عديداً من الكنائس والمدارس .
وعاد إلى القاهرة فى عام 1926 وأرغم على عدم العودة حتى تنيح حلوان فى 18 يونيو ه 193 ودفن بكنيسة أبى سيفين بمصرالقديمة .



الأنبا إيساك :


ولد بمدينة أسيوط وترهب بدير السريان باسم الراهب دوماديوس وسامه لبابا كيرلس الخامس أسقفا لبنى سويف والبهنسا فى 22 أكتوبر عام 1899م وتنيح غريقا مع ابن اخته القمص يوحنا بترعة الإبراهيمية فى طريقة إلى قرية أشروبة فى5أغسطس عام 924 ا م . وكان ذا هيبة لي قار ، وغاية فى الكرم والسخاء .



الأنبا يوساب :


ولد بقرية بنى عطية - بنى سويف ، ترهب بالدير باسم الراهب دوماديوس يوسف اختاره أنبا يؤانس مطران البحيرة لتدريس الدين بمدارس الأسكندرية ، ثم سامه الاًنبا كيرلس الخامس أسقفا للفيوم إلجيزة خلفا للقديس الأنبا آبرام فى 28 نوفمبر915 ام وكان حسن لسيرة ، واشترى من اعوازه لمطرانية الفيوم الأراضى الزراعية التى تبعها الآن وتنيح فى25 نوفمبر 1924 م .



الأنبا ثاؤفيلس :


ترهب بالدير فى 21 يناير 926 ا م وسامه الأنبا يوساب الثانى أسقفا للدير فى25 يوليو 948 ام وقد تحدثنا عن نيافته فى الجزء الخاص برؤساء الدير .


الأنبا أثناسيوس :


كان يدعى عبد المسيح بشارة القسيس من مواليد المحلة . الكبرى فى 2 مايو 923 ام وهو ابن شقيق البابا مكاريوس الثالث . .

عمل مدرساً للإبخليزية بالمدارس الثانوية وترهب بالدير فى يوم الأحد 1958/9/7 باسم الراهب مكاريوس ثم رسمه الأنبا ثاؤفيلس أسقف الدير قسا فى 1959/5/17 مع القس يوحنا إبراهيم بعدها عهد إليه بأمانة الدير فكان محبوبا لدى الجميع ومازال هكذا .. ونال القمصية فى 1962/5/27 بعدها فى 1962/9/9 سامه البابا كيرلس السادس أسقفا لبنى سويف والبهنسا وكان أول أسقف يسام من الدير بالنسبة لعهد نيافة الأنبا ثاؤفيلس ومعروف عنه انه من علماء كنيستنا القبطية وديعاً ومحباً للرهبنة والعمل والكرازة منذ شبابه المبكر بل ومازال يعمل بكل طاقته للنهوض بإيبارشيته ، كما انه مثل الكنيسة فى عدة مؤتمرات بالخارج ومازال وفى عيد العنصرة 18 يونيو 1978 تمت ترقيته إلى مطران بيد قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث .



الأنبا صموئيل :


كان يدعى سعد عزيز من مواليد القاهرة فى 8 ديسمبر 920 ام نال ليسانس الحقوق عام 941 ام ثم حصل على دبلوم الكلية الإكليريكية 4 94 ا م بعسها عمل مدرساَ للأكليريكية بأديس أبابا بالحبشة من 4 94 1 وحتى 1946 ، ثم اسندت إليه أمانة اللجنة العامة للتربية الكنسية . .

رهبنه قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس بدير الأنبا صموئيل فى إبريل 941 أم باسم الراهب مكارى ثم أرسله إلى دير العذراء السريان فى عام 95 ام مع الراهب باخوم ورسم قساَ فى عام 950 ام وقمصاَ فى عام 95 أم كان سكرتيرا خاصا لقداسة البابا كيرلس ، وحصل على بكالوريوس تربية وعلم ونفس ثم ماجستير فى التربية الدينية من برنستون عمل مدرسا للإكليريكية ، أيضاً رئيساً لقسم الدراسات الاجتماعية للمعهد العالى للدراسات القبطية .

ثم سامه الأنبا كيرلس أسقفا للخدمات مع الأنبا شنوده أسقف التعليم يوم الأحد. 962/9/3 1 فكان الأنبا صموئيل مؤسسا لأسقفية خدمات بمصر . . واضحت حياته مثالأ للنشاط والعمل الكرازى زار معظم عواصم العالم مقدما خدمات جليلة للكنيسة ووطنه ، وكان نموذجا للتضحية من أجل الآخرين بكل بشاشة وسرور ، وكان عضوا فى اللجنة المركزية لمجلس الكنائس العالمى ومثل الكنيسة في عدة مؤتمرات لخارج وبعد نياحة الأنبا كيرلس كان ضمن الثلاثة الاسماء التى ألقيت عليها القرعة الهيكلية لاختيار البابا البطريرك ..

وبالإجمال كان محباً ومحبوبا إلى أن أستشهد فى 6 أكتوبر 1981م عندما كان حاضرا العرض العسكرى مع الرئيس السادات .

الأنبا شنوده : ( حالياً قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث )


سامه الأنبا كيرلس السادس أسقفاً للتعليم والمعاهد الدينية مع الأنبا صموئيل أسقف الخدمات الأحد 30/9/1962م .




الأنبا دوماديوس :


كان يدعى ميشيل خليل بشاى من مواليد مغاغة فى عام 925 ام و تخرج من كلية الزراعة فى 1946 م - أتى إلى دير العذراء بالسريان فى مارس 1951م وترهب فى يوم سبت الفرح 29 أبريل 1951 م باسم الراهب متياس ورسم قساً فى15 مارس 1153 م مع القمص ديسقوررس وقمصا فى955 ام اسندت ليه أمانة الدير فترة ، وله تعبه الكثير فى الحديقة التى أنشئت خارج الدير والتى مازالت باشجارها الكثيرة ، عمل فترة سكرتيراَ للبابا كيرلس ، سامه بعدها أسقفا للجيزة مع ،لأنبا مكسيموس أسقف القليوبية يوم أحد التناصير 31/3/63م لقد عمل على النهوض بإيبارشية الجيزة كما بنى بها العديد من الكنائس وفى عام 1986 تمت ترقيته مطرانا بيد قداسة البابا شنوده
يتبع​


----------



## النهيسى (20 نوفمبر 2009)

اساقفة سامهم الانبا شنودة الثالث



"وقت كتابة هذا البحث التاريخى "





الأنبا يؤانس :


كان يدعى رمزى عزيز ولد فى شبرا مصر25/10/1923م ، كان شاباً خادما بكنيسة الأنبا أنطونيوس بشبرا ومدارس الأحد مع الأستاذ نظير يخد ( قداسة البابا حالياً ) إذ كانا أصدقاء . . حصل على ليسانس الآداب 1952م وعمل مدرساَ للتاريخ حتى955 ا م حيث حضر إلى دير سريان وترهب باسم الراهب شنوده فى 31/7/1955م مع الراهبين داود وكيرلس ، كان أمينا للدير فترة ، وأمينا لمكتبة الدير .

رسم قساً فى 16/9/ 1956 بكنيسة العزباوية بمصرثم قمصاً الأحد 24/12/61 م عمل لفترة سكرتيراَ لقداسة البابا كيرلس السادس خدم بكنائس كثيرة ، سيم أسقفاً الأحد 12/12/71 باسم الانبا يوأنس لإيبارشية الغربية مع الأنبا باخوميوس أسقف البحيرة ، فكانا باكورة إساقفة الذين سامهم قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث .

عين سكرتيراً للمجمع المقدس من 972 1 وحتى عام 85 9 ام وأنشأ فرعا للكلية الإكليريكية بطنطا ، أيضا شيد كاتدرائية ماربولس وهى الأولى لماربولس بالنسبة لبلادنا ، وأحضر لها جزءاَ من رفات ماربولس الرسول، عمر دير مارمينا بابيار الذى يفيد الكثيرين فى الخلوة الروحية هذا غير كنائس التى انشأها ، فكان أسقفا مثالياً فى رعايته ، وصلواته تمتاز روحانية والطقس ، وكان يحب التسبحة والألحان بصوته الموسيقى الجهور ، كما كان له محبة خاصة للأباء القديسين والرهبان .
كان عالما ضليعاً ومرجعا وافيا له مؤلفاته الثمينة التى تزيد عن 14 كتاباً كما مثل الكنيسة فى مؤتمراتها العديدة بالخارج ، ومجلس الكنائس العالى ، وأكمل جهاده يوم الأربعاء 4/11/1987م ، وصلى عليه قداسة البابا مع لفيف من الأساقفة والكهنة ورهبان من دير السريان ، وكبار الشخصيات والشعب باختلاف طوائفه فى يوم 5/ 11 ، وكان موكب وداعه خير دليل لمحبته للجميع وأودع جثمانه بمقبرة المطارنة بكاتدرائية مارجرجس بطنطا .




الأنبا باخوميوس :


كان يدعى سمير خير سكر من مواليد شبين الكوم فى عام1935م نال بكالوريوس التجارة ثم درس الإكليريكية من 1959 إلى 1961 م أيضا درس بقسم الاجتماع بمعهد الدراسات القبطية ، وكان أول شماس يخدم بالكويت مع القمص انجيلوس المحرقى ( نيافة الأنبا مكسيموس ) كما خدم منذ شبابه المبكر بمدارس الأحد .

حضر إلى الدير وترهب الأحد 11/11/ 1962 باسم الراهب انطونيوس السريانى مع الراهب ميصائيل ثم رسم قساَ فى الأحد الرابع من كيهك 1966/1/2 م مع القس اوغريس ، والقس متياس ، وفى 6/2/1966م بدأ خدمته لمعهد اعداد الخدام الافريقيين بكوتسيكا بعدها خدم بالسودان وهناك رسمه الأنبا دانيال قمصا فى صيف 1968 م أيضا خدم باثيوبيا ولندن ومثل الكنيسة القبطية فى عدة مؤتمرات بالخارج .

سامه قداسة البابا شنوده أسقفا للبحيرة وتوابعها الخمسة مدن الغربية باسم الأنبا باخوميوس فى الأحد الأول من كيهك 12/12/1971م مع نيافة الأنبا يؤانس .

أنشأ كاتدرائية العذراء والقديس أثناسيوس بدمنهور وعديد من الكنائس كما أحضر جزءأ من رفات القديس أغسطينوس فى عام 1987 من الجزائر وأودعه بالكاتدرائية ويحتفل به سنويا . وهو فى نشاط مستمر عاملاً كل حين دون توقف لأجل خلاص رعيته ثم رقى مطرانا فى 2/9/ 1990 م .000




الا نبا أغاثون :


ولد فى بسيون - دسوق عام 922 ام ، وترهب بالدير فى 24/8/58 م باسم الراهب أغاثون ، كان لفترة أمينا للدير ، وكان قد رسم قساً الأحد 6/4/69 م مع القس صرابامون ثم قمصا الأحد 6/4/69 م، وأسند إليه إشراف دير طموه بالجيزة فترة ثم خدم فى كنائس بابخلترا وفرنسا .

سيم أسقفا عاما باسم الأنبا أغاثون فى عيد العنصرة 28/5/72 مع سبعة كهنة للقاهرة . ثم أسقفا لإيبارشْية الإسماعيلية فى عام 1977م ، وأسندت إليه رئاسة دير الأنبا بولا حتى منتصف عام
1989م ورقى مطرانا فى 17/11/91م .




الانبا بيشوى :


كان يدعى مكرم أسكندر نقولا من مواليد 1942 م دمياط حصل على بكالوريوس الكهرباء من جامعة الأسكندرية وعين معيدا بهندسة الاسكندرية بعدها حضر الدير فى خميس الصعود 1968/5/30 ، وترهب فى أحد الرفاع16/2/69م باسم الراهب توما ، لرسم قساً فى أخد التناصير 4/12/ 1970 مع القس أغسطينوس والقس سيداروس والقس سمعان والقمص بفنوتيوس ثم رسم قمصاً الأحد 17/9/72م وسيم أسقفا باسم الأنبا بيشوى الأحد 4 2 / 9 / 972 1 م لإيبارشية دمياط وكفر الشيخ ودير الشهيدة دميانة ببرارى بلقاس وله مجهودات مكثفة فى الرعاية والكرازة ، وقد مثل الكنيسة فى عدة مؤتمرات بالخارج ، وعين سكرتيرا للمجمع المقدس منذ عام86 رقى مطرانا فى 2/9/90




الأنبا صرابامون :


كان يدعى عازر قليد ولد فى 20/2/37م أرمنت ، وسلك فى حياة التقوى والفضيلة منذ صغره .
حضر الدير فى أغسطس 959 1 م وترهب فى 1959/12/7 باسم الراهب صرابامون ( حسب السنكسار إذ كان 28 هاتور - تذكار استشهاد القديس صرابامون أسقف نقيوس ) وكان قداسة البابا شنوده قد أحبه منذ أن جاء الدير وكذلك الأنبا ثاؤفيلس بل وجميع الأباء لوداعته وخدمته بكل محبة للآخرين ، وسخائه فى العطاء .. إلخ .

رسم قساً الأحد 24/2/63م مع القس أغاثون وقمصاً الأحد
25/6/67 م مع القمص متياس وسيم أسقفا عاما فى أحد العنصرة 17/6/73م مع نيافة الأنبا تيموثاوس الاسقف العام .

بعدها اسندت إليه رئاسة دير القديس الأنبا بيشوى العامر ومنذ ذلك الوقت وهو يعمل نهاراً وليلاً نحو النهوض بالدير حتى أصبح الآن مزدهراً روحيا وماديا ، رهبانيأ وعمرانيا ، بل وذاع صيته باهتمام وتشجيع قداسة ابا شنوده الثالث الذى أتم تنصيبه أسقفا لدير أنبا بيشوى فى 1977 م ويعتبر الأب الروحى لرهبان دير الاًنبا بيشوى وبعض أساقفة من الدير وكذا بعض رهبان دير السريان وأديرة أخرى .

أن نيافته منذ رهبنته وهو يسلك فى الفضيلة ، وكرئيس مثالى للدير و مدبر ، متضع ، حكيم ، وبالإجمال فهو محب للكل ومحبوب من الكل . أطال الرب حياته للكنيسة عامة وللرهبنة خاصة .




الاتبا هدرا :


كان يدعى عادل صادق عوض الله من مواليد 940 ام طنطا .. بكالوريوس زراعة عام 963 ا م أتى إلى الدير فى جمعة ختام الصوم 17/4/70م ، وترهب الأحد 4/4/71م أحد التناصير باسم الراهب جاورجيوس ورسم قساً 22/12/74م ( تذكار القديس أنبا هدرا ) وسيم أسقفا لإيبارشية أسوان فى العنصرة 22/6/75م مع اخرين .. باسم الأنبا هدرا .

ومنذ توليه الرعاية لشعب أسوان وهو يعمل ساهراً على العناية بالجميع على السواء فى حب واتضاع حتى صار الجميع يحبه بكل قلبه اكليروساً وشعباً . انه اسقف مثالى . . بالإضافة إلى أنه أنشأ عدة كنائس ، عمر دير الأنبا باخوميوس بحاجر أدفو .




الأنبا بفنوتيوس :


كان يدعى ناجى شكرى مرقس من مواليد 946 ا م القاهرة ، تخرج من الطب وفى سنة الإمتياز أتى إلى الدير فى 14/1/72م وترهب فى 12/3/72م باسم الراهب انطونيوس مع الراهب برصنوفيوس والراهب ماركو الكينى ، ثم رسم قسا الأحد 3003/3/75م ، ثم قمصا بيد قداسة البابا فى 4/6/76م مع آخرين ، سيم أسقفا لإيبارشية سمالوط باسم الأنبا بفنوتيوس مع آخرين فى العنصرة 13/6/76م .




الأنبا انجيلوس :


كان يدعى مترى برسوم من مواليد الزقازيق ، حصل على بكالوريوس التجارة - أتى إلى الدير فى 14/7/72م وترهب الأحد 1/10/72م باسم الراهب فيلبس ورسم قسأ فى 3/6/73م بعدها خدم بمديرية التحرير ثم فى 1974 خدم فى ليبيا حيث رسم قمصا فى 1/2/76م بيد اًنبا باخوميوس وظل بها إلى أن استدعى للأسقفية ، سيم أسقفا للشرقية باسم الأنبا انجيلوس فى 14/11/76م مع نيافة الأنبا تادرس لبورسعيد .




الأنبا رويس :


كان يدعى مختار فهمى المنياوى ولد فى ميت غمر 1939م وحصل على بكالوريوس تجاره بعدها أتى إلى الدير وترهب الأحد
1963/10/13 باسم الراهب متياس وقام برهبنته الأنبا شنوده وقت ان كان أسقفا للتعليم . ثم رسم قساً الأحد 2/1/ 1966 مع القس أنطونيوس والقس أوغريس ثم قمصا الأحد 25/6/67م مع القمص صرابامون وكان فى أكتوبر 1966قد انتدبه قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس سكرتيرا له ثم مشرفا للاكليريكية ، وقد هرب من رسامته أسقفا لدمياط فى عام 69 9 1 . وعاد مشرفا للإكليريكية فى عام 0 97 1 م ثم عين سكرتيرا لقداسة البابا شنوده فى نوفمبر 971 ام وهو محبوب من الجميع ، يسلك فى الفضيلة والاتضاع ، وقد هرب من الأسقفية مراراً ، وأخيرا سيم أسقفا عاماَ فى العنصرة 9 2 ماير 977 1 م باسم الأنبا رويس مع 4 أساقَفة آخرين و 2 خورى ابيسكوبوس . . أيضا له عمله الرعوى خاصة بكندا وأمريكا .




الأنبا إيساك :


كان يدعى لويس فهمى برسوم من مواليد 21/10/37م ، حصل على بكالوريوس العلوم ، جاء إلى الدير فى 11/8/63م
( تذكار القديس ويصا ) وترهب فى 4/1/4 96 1 ( 25 كيهك ) باسم الراهب ويصا ، رسم قساً فى 25/6/67م مع قمصية الأباء صرابامون ، ومتياس ورهبنة الراهب بموا - خدم عدة كنائس داخل مصر وخارجها فى الخرطوم - ليبيا - لندن - أمريكا - وسيم خورى ابيسكوبوس مساعدا لمطران القليوبية باسم الأنبا إيساك فى عيد العنصرة 18/6/78م مع 4 خورى ايبسكوبوس آخرين وله عدة مؤلفات روحية.




الأنبا متاوًس :


كان يدعى حلمى عزيز من مواليد 18/7/39م - إسنا حصل على دبلوم تجارة سنة 959 1 حضر الدير فى 29/10/64م .

ترهب فى 7 فبراير965 ا م باسم الراهب بفنوتيوس ورسم قساً فى جمعة ختام الصوم 4/4/69م ثم قمصأ فى أحد التناصير

12/4/70م مع أربعة قسوس آخرين ومحبوبا من الكل إذ يسلك فى الفضيلة والتقوى منذ شبابه المبكر كما انه يجيد التسبحة وطقوس الكنيسة وله كتابات روحية وطقسية عديدة . ..

فى سبتمبر 1977 أنتدبه قداسة البابا نائباً بابوياً لإيبارشية جرجا ثم سامه خورى ايبسك
وبوس ليكون مساعدا للأنبا أثناسيوس مطران بنى سويف فى العنصرة 818/6/78م باسم الأنبا متاؤس مع آخرين ئم أسقفا عاما فى العنصرة 25/5/80م مع آخرين ويشرف على كنائس مصر القديمة ويبدل نشاطا مكثفا فى عمل الرعاية المثالية ، محبا ومحبوبا من الجميع . وفى عيد العنصرة 6/6/93م صاررئيساً للدير .




الأنبا ميصائيل :


كان يدعى نعيم مجلع ، ولد بالعسيرات - جرجا - ترهب بالدير الأحد 62/11/11 باسم الراهب ميصائيل مع الراهب انطونيوس ( الأنبا باخوميوس حاليا ) لرسم قساً فى 1967/11/1 بيد نيافة الأنبا شنوده ( أسقف التعليم وقتئذ ) ثم قمصاً فى 1970/5/17 مع القمص زوسيما .

عمل بسكرتارية قداسة البابا بعد تنصيبه حتى سامه أسقفاً عاما فى العنصرة25 /5/80م مع آخرين باسم الأنبا ميصائيل ومنذ 1985م وهو يشرف على كنائسنا بلندن . . ويتميز بالوداعة والبساطة يحب الكل ومحبوب من الكل وفى 1991/5/26 أقيم أسقفا لبرمنجهام بإنجلترا .




الأنبا برسوم :


كان يدعى عادل فام من مواليد25/11/46م الفيوم تخرج من كلية النراعة وحضر إلى الدير فى 14/1/77 م - وترهب فى 9/4/77م باسم الراهب ديسقوروس رسم قسأ فى 3 / 1 /81م مع اخرين . ثم قمصاً بكنيسة العزباوية بمصر فى 30/1/81م خدم عام 985 1 بالسويد ثم سيم أسقفا فى العنصرة 22/6/86م مع آخرين باسم الأنبا برسوم لإيبارشية ديروط وصنبو . ويعمل فى وداعة وهدوء.




الأنبا أنطونيوس :


كان يدعى زكريا عزت من مواليد 1951/5/31 - قنا بعد ان حصل على طب الأسنان حضر إلى الدير فى 1980/12/8 وترهب الأحد أول أغسطس 982 ام باسم الراهب يحنس وكان يسلك فى الوداعة والبشاشة محبوبا من الكل .

رسم قسا فى 19/6/86م بيد قداسة البابا ثم سيم أسقفا مع اخرين فى العنصرة 22/6/86م باسم الأنبا أنطونيوس لإيبارشية منفلوط .




الأنبا متياس :


كان يدعى ماهر ونيس من مواليد 952 ا م قنا حصل على بكالوريوس زراعة وحضر إلى الدير فى 4 1 / 8 / 977 1 وترهب ،لأحد 8 2/1 /977 1 م باسم الراهب متياس ، ورسم قساً فى 3 / 1 / 1 98 1 مع آخرين ، خدم فى أمريكا عام 987 ام . وسيم أسقفاً فى العنصرة 18/6/89م لإيبارشية المحلة الكبرى .




الأنبا دانيال :


كان يدعى جمال جاورجى ، من مواليد 1948 م القاهرة عمل طبيباً ثم حضرالديرفى 21/9/81م وترهب فى 31/10/82م باسم الراهب لوكاس ورسم قسا فى 1985/2/3 انتدب للخدمة باسقفية الخدمات ، ثم سيم أسقفا عاما مساعدا لمطران جرجا فى عيد العنصرة 26 / 5/ 1991 م .




الأنبا ثاؤفيلس :


كان يدعى أرميا نعيم ، من مواليد 942 ام حصل على بكالوريوس هندسة وحضر الدير فى 6/5/75م وترهب فى05/10/75م باسم الراهب اغناطيوس ورسم قسا فى 3/1/78م ثم قمصاً فى 5/10/80م انتدب للخدمة بفرنسا ثم سيم أسقفا فى
14/6/92م لإيبارشية البحر الأحمر . 

منقول








 ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يباركك

ينقل الى المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام​


----------



## grges monir (20 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل ومميز
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## kalimooo (20 نوفمبر 2009)

جميل يا النهيسى

ااشكر الك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل
ميررررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (20 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا للمرور الرائع جدا

الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## النهيسى (20 نوفمبر 2009)

grges monir قال:


> موضوع جميل ومميز
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك


*شكرا للمرور الرائع جدا

الرب يبارككم​*


----------



## النهيسى (20 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل يا النهيسى
> 
> ااشكر الك
> 
> سلام المسيح معك


شكرا للمرور الرائع جدا

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## النهيسى (20 نوفمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


مرور غالى وكريم


شكرا ليكم​


----------



## tasoni queena (21 نوفمبر 2009)

كل دى معلومات

شكرا ليك يا نهيسى

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (27 نوفمبر 2010)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا ربنا يباركك
> 
> ينقل الى المنتدى المسيحي الكتابي العام​


شكرا جدا الرب يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (27 نوفمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> كل دى معلومات
> 
> شكرا ليك يا نهيسى
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك​


شكرا

سلام الرب يسوع​


----------



## الروح النارى (27 نوفمبر 2010)

*شـــــــكرااا *​ 
*أخى الغالى*​ 
*موسوعة قيمة عن دير العذراء السريان*​ 
*بركة ام النور معاك*​


----------



## النهيسى (27 نوفمبر 2010)

الروح النارى قال:


> *شـــــــكرااا *​
> *أخى الغالى*​
> *موسوعة قيمة عن دير العذراء السريان*​
> *بركة ام النور معاك*​


_*مرورجميل ورااائع

شكراا

سلام المسيح*_​


----------

